# Is the cafetière dead



## TheLounge (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I just wanted to get some opinions regarding cafetières in coffee bars. I've a small wine bar, and thinking about serving some decent coffee, and wondering if a proposition of some great cafetière coffee would be as good as the standard offering of latte's, capachinos...etc. I appreciate that you guys on here are coffee aficionados, but what do you think the general public would like?

many thanks for your input.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think a well made press-pot of coffee is delicous , and, perfect for a table/couple to share. Personally would welcome such an addition on a wine bar menu.

Where abouts is your wine bar?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

When done right it's one of the best and easiest ways to present *good *coffee. Certainly not dead.

This is how I would do it in a wine bar... http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/espro-press/p660

Would the public like it? Yes, many people have a black coffee late at night and a cafetiere is not intimidating like some brew methods.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have to agree with Gary a well made cafetiere can be very nice, with good freshly ground beans,please don't use pre-ground! I think it would be a nice addition to a wine bar menu.


----------



## TheLounge (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers for the responses.

@garydyke: my bar is in Norfolk, norwich city.

Indeed, I will offer good fresh-ground coffee, and maybe a choice of beans if I have the space. Still debating whether I still need to offer the latte/capp options too, but it could be an expensive trial!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A lover of fine wine will surely have the palate to apprechiate some good coffee, so I commend your pursuit. A lot will depend upon the type of customers you serve I guess.

Perhaps you could , one evening, allow a free press-pot of coffee with any bottle purchased over £x and obtain the response/feedback..take it from there.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I love my cafetiere. It produces lovely coffee. It's the only coffee I like drinking in a longer form than espresso.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

i always use mine on a Sunday after dinner


----------

